# Banking. US to Turkey



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

Know that I can wire money to an account in Turkey. I dont have a bank account in Turkey yet. Spoke with my bank in the US and said that was not problem wiring the money. Problem is, I need a bank account in Turkey before I can transfer a large amount of money. If I move to Turkey open up an account then call my bank.....they can only wire about 2k at a time. Will be a moving to Turkey full time and will buy a house and car and will need a lot of funds. Don't want to sever my accounts with the US. Is there a bank that operates in Turkey and the US? Heard that CITI bank has branches in Turkey? Any ideas?


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Opening a bank account in Turkey was easy for me. Just get a tax (kimlik) number and take it to the bank where you want to open the account (with your passport for ID). Open whatever accounts you need to (I found I can even open further accounts in other currencies on-line). I rarely need to go to my account. This is part of an international bank, but there are many other options too, so I am not going to advertise.
Your account in the US seems very limiting if you can only wire 2K at a time and you need to phone them! I send USD to my Turkish account through on-line banking and have high transaction limits (albeit not from the USA). Only requirement is to have the IBAN number.
I've successfully bought a house and all its contents through transferring money to my Turkish bank.


----------



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

I need to physically be in Turkey to open up an account first....... unless you know of a way to get an account before I get there. I am still in the US.


----------

